
Chat server on a WiFi-enabled SD card - l00sed
https://l-o-o-s-e-d.net/wartor
======
jaywalk
It appears that the linked web page may also be running on a WiFi-enabled SD
card and can't handle the load.

~~~
l00sed
I'm sorry, I need to figure out how to handle traffic better/dynamically..
Still learning. I was thinking it would be cool to leave websites "in the
wild" though, like something solar powered that would stay alive and could be
accessed in the area. Or something with a short lifespan that's battery
powered...

~~~
akerro
We actually did something like this at uni. Meshnet using low-power radio
receivers with arduino uno and whatever else you want (gps?), a few power-
stations that had solar powerbanks and 3G connection. Power stations were
collecting data from the mestnet and sending it to a server. Weak nodes only
required battery to be changed less often than every 3.5 month. I thought it
was pretty cool.

~~~
m-p-3
I'm wondering how doable it would be to make such a mesh network but using
LoRaWAN instead, and ensuring privacy using E2EE.

That'd be a nice project to work on.

~~~
l00sed
I think the reason most WISP's are done with industry-grade
receivers/transmitters (like Unifi) is the bandwidth/speed limitations of
LoRa. I think, for the most part, LoRa is used mainly for remote monitoring
and other low-bandwidth applications. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

------
Teever
The site is down but I'm assuming that this is making use of one of those old
SD-cards that had wifi built in to turn old old point and shoot cameras into
wifi devices.

I remember someone got linux running on one of them and ever since then I wish
that that form-factor for small computing had taken off.

Imagine if the raspberry pi people made devices like this.

~~~
rsync
"... and ever since then I wish that that form-factor for small computing had
taken off."

I know how you feel, but the form factor I prefer is PCMCIA[1].

Interestingly, someone did, in fact, attempt to create a small, modular,
computing standard based on PCMCIA - the card was a compute module that could
be inserted into a shell laptop ... I cannot find the link, unfortunately ...

[1] "People Can't Memorize Computer Industry Acronyms"

~~~
Teever
Totally man, the path I had envisioned SBCs going was PCMCIA form factor and
SD form factor. Imagine a PCMCIA computer with an SD slot to put your SD form
factor computer into.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE5ROl2YPbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE5ROl2YPbs)

------
noman-land
Since this site is dead right now. Here's something similar to read about in
the meantime.

[https://hackaday.com/2016/06/30/transcend-wifi-sd-card-
is-a-...](https://hackaday.com/2016/06/30/transcend-wifi-sd-card-is-a-tiny-
linux-server/)

~~~
l00sed
Sorry mane.

------
hinkley
I'm mostly of the opinion now that we should just treat our computers as a
network of connected computers all doing special jobs.

For instance, why not treat a hardware RAID controller as on-board NAS, or
even run PostgreSQL (or even just SQLite) directly on the card?

You buffer a bottleneck by controlling the ingress, the egress, or both (eg, a
caching proxy server with gzip compression), but these days we don't see 'or
both' as often as maybe we used to.

~~~
comboy
You can treat your NAS as a hardware RAID controller. You will get similar
performance as you would get from treating your hardware RAID controller as an
on-board NAS.

------
timonoko
This is how you start ftp-server in the SD-card. I have never found any other
useful application you could start yourself:

    
    
        SDCARD/$ cat autorun.sh 
        telnetd -l /bin/bash &
        tcpsvd -vE 0.0.0.0 21 ftpd &

~~~
timonoko
Oh. There is telnet too. Funny but not useful.

------
dou4cc
archived google cache: [https://archive.vn/pYoTM](https://archive.vn/pYoTM)

~~~
l00sed
Hey, that's cool! thanks!

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Needs _moaarr_ links for sinking time, like so:

[0] [https://hackaday.com/2016/06/30/transcend-wifi-sd-card-
is-a-...](https://hackaday.com/2016/06/30/transcend-wifi-sd-card-is-a-tiny-
linux-server/)

Modifying Transcend WiFi SD Card Firmware (fernjager.net) Apr 25, 2014

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647434)

[2]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160509130411/http://www.fernja...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160509130411/http://www.fernjager.net/post-8/sdcard)

[3] [https://jamesone111.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/exploring-
the-t...](https://jamesone111.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/exploring-the-
transcend-wifi-sd-card/)

Transcend WifiSD / PQI AirCard / FluCard Pro, 16 Aug 2013

[4]
[https://forum.archive.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=45820&p=1](https://forum.archive.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=45820&p=1)

[5] [http://haxit.blogspot.com/2013/08/hacking-transcend-wifi-
sd-...](http://haxit.blogspot.com/2013/08/hacking-transcend-wifi-sd-
cards.html)

[6] [https://elinux.org/Wifi_SD](https://elinux.org/Wifi_SD)

Now the only question reamains if this applies to any currently available
product at all, or if things changed so much that it doesn't work anymore.

------
kanobo
Site is down. The words 'WiFi-enabled SD card' makes my imagination flow. I
think in the future you'll have one SD card with all the electronics/computing
power and you just insert it into various dummy devices to change it's
capabilities.

~~~
_jal
The original NeXT vision was optical drives. You'd keep your $HOME directory
on one and plug in to whatever machine you were in front of.

I remember when the iPhone came out, I wondered if the idea would be updated,
but no.

Of course the world went more in the direction of Sun's network
computer/JavaStation idea, where other people's computers substitute for the
optical/SD card.

~~~
pxeboot
There was a "Home on iPod" feature available in at least a beta version of OS
X [1]. I remember testing it at one point.

[1]
[https://appleinsider.com/articles/03/12/01/apple_tweaking_ho...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/03/12/01/apple_tweaking_home_on_ipod_feature_for_release)

~~~
threeio
i remember that feature and dreaming of how awesome it would be... sigh.

------
hinkley
I remember when these cards were new, every month or so you'd see a story
about someone recovering their fancy digital camera because the doofus who
stole it didn't realize the SD card was phoning home.

------
RyJones
wish I still had all of those old Eye-Fi cards

